# Scenting liquid soap



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Is anybody scenting their liquid soap?

Has anyone tried to scent liquid soap after the fact? I scent my lotions as they are ordered, well other than those kept on my retail shelves. I was wondering if anyone has had any luck scenting their liquid soap like this? I want to carry 5 scented and one unscented and I do not want to make seperate batches if I don't have to. TIA Vicki


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

That's how I've done it. Seems to work fine.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

So you pump it into a bottle, scent and shake? Vicki


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2011)

Vicki, sometimes you have to test the scent, I have a couple of them that will thicken the liquid soap so thick it won't pump out and needs more water to turn it back to liquid... Its a bear when its in the bottle that way.. but the ones that behave, I just add to the bottle and shake.. 
Barb


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

I was hoping you had time to reply Barb, know how crazy your life is right now.

I think I am going to scent them in a small bucket with a lid and then pump from the small batch to the bottles. I did notice the OMH scent I make, since it has honey FO in it, did thicken the batch and also turned it honey colored. I also used some titanium dioxide to get one of my GM batches white, and used peacock colors to color my summer berry....when your daughters approve and say, it looks like it came from the store...you know its working  V


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

I keep looking for the "like" button. Too much time on FB!


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2011)

I have found that if they seize the cold process bar soap or move fast, then they will most likely thicken the liquid soap... too.... I have never tried TD to lighten the color.. might try this... 
Barb


----------



## jimandpj (Mar 11, 2008)

We've also found that when scenting the bottles as they're ordered, the scent will separate. Some will sink while others will float. It takes many days of shaking to get it to stay in suspension. When we custom scent liquid soap for customers, we just tell them to shake it daily for the first week or two.

PJ


----------

